# Backyard Fun!



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

*Artica!*
*







*

*Jasmine!*
*







*

*Jules!*
*







*

*Hey Guys! Dad came home with a new toy!!!!!*
*







*

*And it's MINEMINEMINE ALL MINE!*
*







*

*Jules holding on for the run!*
*







*

*Ready....Set....LAUNCH!*
*







*

*Respect you elders young one'!*
*







*

*Sure Jules, I'll play kissey face with you:*
*







*

*HAHAHAHA! SAY UNCLE!!!!*
*







*

*Listen here Jasmine, you got your toy and I got mine!*
*







*

*Chew Toys come in all shapes and sizes huh?*
*







*

*I'm the great white wonder! You can't beat me!*
*







*

*Mom.....turn the camera OFF....NOW!!!!!*
*







*

*Everyone making nice now!*
*







*

*That was fun! Let's do it again tomorrow!*
*







*


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Haha. That made me laugh! They are all beautiful!!
Thanks.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great pictures and captions!.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

They look like they had a blast 

Jules is growing up to be a gorgeous boy


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

those are great pics, love the blurry motion shot and that Jules head is still quite sharp. bet it's a whole lotta fun with 3 of em.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! Look at Jules run!! Holy smokes...

Looks like they're having a grand ole' time at your place. I sure wish I could keep up with them!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Those are good action photos.*

Looks like they were having quite a bit of fun.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Jules looks kind of like a kangaroo !!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That is some fast (and cute) doggies there!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Gosh that is one HAPPY pack!!!!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

They are all beautiful. Thank you for making us smile : : : : More! More!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Pretty dogs! I like the pic with Artica laying on her back. She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great batch of pictures... I especially like the action shot of the chase.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

awesome pictures.. and love the captions!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Great action shots, they look so happy! I love those flying dog pics.....also the snarly faces when they play. Too funny!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

NOW THAT was a fun day. They all looked so happy!!!!

Hooch


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

I just LOVE that pack of yours!!!! 

Especially ARTICA!!!!!! I love Jazzy and Jules too, of course, but Artica.......... ::sigh:: she melts my heart!

AWESOME shots of your family!


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

I love the pictures and captions. Thanks for sharing. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Triple Trouble from The West Coast...They all are having fun! A Daily Adventure...Man, Jules is growing fast!! Funny how that happens!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What a great series of pics and perfect captions! You have a gorgeous crew


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Wonderful pictures! Thanks for the laugh. My favourite is the blurred motion pic!


----------



## Rivergirl (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks like they were have a great time!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

wow....fun!!!! It's great to see the "Vancouver Pack" runnin' and a playin'!!!!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

that is sooo cute!! you told a whole story!
What is on for tomorrow?


----------

